# Gentoo mit vorkompilierten Paketen

## Sonic Lux

Hi,

ich benutze Gentoo nun schon seit einiger Zeit und muss sagen es ist die Linux Distribution die mir wirklich zusagt. Ich hatte vorher nur mit Debian und SuSE zu tun.

Da ich aber nun aus der Zeit raus bin wo ich jedes Paket selbst für meine CPU zugeschnitten (blabla...) kompilieren muss frage ich ob es Interesse besteht bzw ob es da gar schon ein Projekt gibt welches vorkompilierte Pakete für Gentoo anbietet.

Es gibts ja die Möglichkeit Pakete zu bauen (emerge -B) und diese dann zu installieren.

Das hätte den Vorteil das KDE z.b. um einiges schneller installiert wäre. Es macht sicherlich einen haufen Arbeit, aber das könnte man sicher auch mit einem Script lösen was aktuelle (große!!) Pakete kompiliert und dann vllt. per BitTorrent vertreibt ?!

Für die Leute die jetzt sagen: "gentoo besteht doch nur weil man da seine Pakete selber kompilieren kann" oder anderes Zeugs, die verlassen bitte den Thread und denken nochmal nach. Mir liegt viel an gentoo, ich mag da Aufbau und die ganzen Tools, Configs drumherum, und nicht nur wegen der Möglichkeit meine Pakete selbst zu kompilieren.

Alle anderen mögen bitte Zustimmung oder Kritik äußern!

Danke

Sonic

----------

## Lenz

Diese Idee wurde ja schon öfter mal angesprochen. Meine Meinung dazu ist: Viel Spaß beim Kompilieren von Paketen mit allen USE-Flag-Kombinationen. Das sind einfach exorbitant viele, und daher macht das ganze wenig Sinn denke ich.

----------

## z4Rilla

Ich denke auch die individuelle Optimierung könnte man wirklich verzichten. Und besonders auf langsameren Rechnern kann das Kompilieren dauern...

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es 2 andere Probleme.

1. USE Flags: portage wäre nicht mehr so flexibel, und man hätte weniger einfluss auf die paketabhängigkeiten

2. Wäre es wohl mit sehr viel Aufwand verbunden für mehrere Plattformen (x86,ppc,amd64 usw) binäre pakete aktuell zu halten

btw ich glaube den thread gabs hier schon mal

EDIT: ok wieder zu langsam  :Confused: 

Lenz sagt es...Last edited by z4Rilla on Fri Jun 03, 2005 10:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slick

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> Das hätte den Vorteil das KDE z.b. um einiges schneller installiert wäre. Es macht sicherlich einen haufen Arbeit, aber das könnte man sicher auch mit einem Script lösen was aktuelle (große!!) Pakete kompiliert und dann vllt. per BitTorrent vertreibt ?!

 

Ich kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschliessen... die Kombinationen von CPUs und UseFlags sind wirklich zu hoch um das effektiv zu bewerkstelligen. Aber Du kannst ja gern das Experiment wagen... ein Script für sowas ist schnell geschreiben und Torrent aufgesetzt ebenso. Dann machst Du Binärpakete für i386 (und/oder i586, i686) mit den "typischen" UseFlags für die einzelnen gnome- und kde-pakete und legst das bei Dir auf den Webserver (oder in Torrent). Dann schreibst Du eine kleine HowTo dazu und postest das im Forum. 

Sicherlich wäre das für manchen eine willkommende Ergänzung. Wenn das auf hohe Resonanz stößt kann man ja dann über das weitere Vorgehen entscheiden.

Allerdings sehe ich sehr die Gefahr das sich nur sehr wenige dafür interessieren werden, da ja in gewisser Weise die Vorteile von Gentoo (durch z.B. individuelle Optimierung) hinfällig werden.

----------

## Freiburg

Hi,

mit allen Useflags ist das Ilusorisch, wenn soetwas überhaupt zu realisiern ist, dann in dem man die üblichen Packete übersetzt und zwar vom DM abhängig (sprich die wichtigesten Sachen für Gnome oder für Kde oder xfce etc). Dafür müßte man die useflags die die Packete betreffen festlegen, so das sie einheitlich sind. Ändert der User dann seine flags muss er die Packete halt kompilieren. Alle möglichen Kombinationen zu compilieren ist schlicht und einfach nicht möglich...

Jens

----------

## z4Rilla

denkbar wäre vielleicht auch eine eigende stage mit vorkompilierten, vorinstalliertem gnome/kde oder xfce4.

Evt. noch mit einfachen Konfigurationstools *duck* ausgestattet, würde das den Einstieg für Neulinge erheblich vereinfachen.

Aber wollen wir das wirklich?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Lenz

 *z4Rilla wrote:*   

> denkbar wäre vielleicht auch eine eigende stage mit vorkompilierten, vorinstalliertem gnome/kde oder xfce4.
> 
> Evt. noch mit einfachen Konfigurationstools *duck* ausgestattet, würde das den Einstieg für Neulinge erheblich vereinfachen.
> 
> Aber wollen wir das wirklich? 

 

Das gibt es doch schon längst. Du nimmst stage 3 und dann die Pakete-CD mit vorkompiliertem KDE/GNOME/WHATEVER. Dann hast du ziemlich schnell eine lauffähiges System. Beim Updaten muss man dann halt kompilieren, und darum geht's dem Threadstarter glaube ich.

----------

## z4Rilla

 *Lenz wrote:*   

>  *z4Rilla wrote:*   denkbar wäre vielleicht auch eine eigende stage mit vorkompilierten, vorinstalliertem gnome/kde oder xfce4.
> 
> Evt. noch mit einfachen Konfigurationstools *duck* ausgestattet, würde das den Einstieg für Neulinge erheblich vereinfachen.
> 
> Aber wollen wir das wirklich?  
> ...

 

Zb. xorg einzurichten ist schon ein akt für blutige Anfänger... zumindestens die die ich kenne.

Aber gehört nicht zum Thema...

----------

## Lenz

Gut, hier ging es jetzt rein um den Zeitaufwand des Kompilierens. Ums Konfigurieren kommt man kaum herum und das ist natürlich beim erstem Mal auch ziemlich aufwändig.

----------

## sokar2000

Also ich habs mir ziemlich gemütlich gemacht: Ein Verzeichnis auf dem Filéserver beherbergt alle Binarypakete, die wir oft brauchen. Dazu hab ich meine eigene LiveCD gebastelt, mit welcher ich über ein paar Scripts ein Gentooserver oder ne Dev-Workstation (oder mein Notebook  :Wink: ) in etwa 30 Minuten installiert habe.

Nur wie bereits angesprochen wurde, hatte ich auch zu Beginn das Problem, dass die Packages z.T. aufgrund der USE-Flags oder falscher Architekturen ziemlich wertlos waren. Meine Lösung ist ziemlich einfach:

In unserem Informatikreglement hab ich genau beschrieben, wie die make.conf und die 02locale für Maschinentyp XYZ auszusehen hat...

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *slick wrote:*   

> Sicherlich wäre das für manchen eine willkommende Ergänzung. Wenn das auf hohe Resonanz stößt kann man ja dann über das weitere Vorgehen entscheiden.

 

Ich denke es wäre sicher eine sehr willkommende Ergänzung. Jeder von uns möchte doch auch mal wieder ein Linux in 20 Minuten installieren, oder?

Wenn man sich auf eine der vielen x86er Architekturen festlegen würde (Pentium2 z.B.) und "normale" USE-Flags nutzen würde hätten sicher alle was davon. Das gesamte Base-System ist ja eh schon Prozessor-Optimiert (durch eine Stage3). Dazu würden dann eben ein haufen fertiger Programme kommen die nicht weiter optimiert sind. Das ist aber nicht wirklich schlimm - zum einen reicht die Performance meistens völlig aus (alle anderen Distributoren machen es ja auch so) und zum anderen kann man sein System ja immer noch neu übersetzen. Vorteil eines binären-Gentoo Systems (Base-System, Xorg, KDE, Gnome, OOo, Firefox etc.) ist allerdings das man  mal eben schnell ein Gentoo installieren kann und dann, wenn man möchte, nebenbei das System zuschneiden kann. Auch neue Gentoo-User würden damit schnell eines der besten Distributionen installieren können.

Ich bin mir bewusst das Gentoo nicht als binär-Distribution gedacht war und das es eben die Stärke von Gentoo ist alles aus den Sourcen zu übersetzen - aber ich denke auch das Gentoo inzwischen so gross ist das man über diesen Weg ebenfalls nachdenken sollte. Nicht als neuen Schwerpunkt, sondern vielmehr als eine "willkommende Ergänzung".

Btw.: Wer von euch übersetzt den z.B. OpenOffice selbst? Ich tue es nicht! 

 *slick wrote:*   

> Allerdings sehe ich sehr die Gefahr das sich nur sehr wenige dafür interessieren werden, da ja in gewisser Weise die Vorteile von Gentoo (durch z.B. individuelle Optimierung) hinfällig werden.

 

Eben das denke ich nicht! Ich denke somit könnte man die Vorteile einer binär-Distribution mit denen von Gentoo vereinen!

Ich suche schon lange nach einer alternativen binären Distribution zu Gentoo weil ich gerne auch "eben schnell" neue Programme ausprobieren möchte. Leider ist Gentoo allerdings die einzig brauchbare Distribution für mich und ein binäres Gentoo wär in meinen Augen das beste aus beiden Welten!

Ich würde gerne an einem solchem Projekt arbeiten bzw. ein solches starten. Leider braucht man dafür allerdings vor allem auch einen guten Server um diese Pakete zu verteilen! Bittorrent macht in meinen Augen da keinen Sinn da man damit nicht einfach per emerge ein neues Programm installieren kann.... ich könnte nun noch einige Stunden weiter erklären was ich genau Denke - aber nun ja...

Mfg Hilefoks

P.S: Versteht mich nicht falsch! Ich will auch nicht das aus Gentoo ein neues Suse wird!!!!

----------

## Lenz

Ich denke trotzdem, dass das Konfigurieren beim ersten Installieren die größere und langwierigere Hürde für die meisten Anfänger ist. Bis bei mir damals alles so lief wie es sollte, vergingen schon ein paar Wochen. Wenn man dreh dann rausgeht, geht auch das Konfigurieren fix.

----------

## randolph

Eine willkommene Ergänzung? Auf jeden Fall!

Ich hab mir Gentoo auf meinem Laptop installiert.

PIII 833, 256 RAM, http://hemmerling.free.fr/html/en/notebook.html usw.

Und ICH habe gerade, d.h. vor 3 Tagen, ANGEFANGEN OpenOffice zu installieren. HaHaHa werden da einige von euch sagen.

Und ich finds ja auch ein bissel witzig. Nur denke ich für jemanden der als Starter sein Desktop mit Gentoo benutzen will...

Ausserdem bin ich Installateur (Admin) für Desktops. Wenn ich einem miener Kunden sage: "Okay, gib mir dein Rechner ich geb ihn dir ich 4 Wochen zurück." Würd ich mich über mich selber totlachen.

Ich find Hilefoks hat ein wenig Applaus verdient.

----------

## zworK

Nachdem bei mir die kdelibs-3.4 einfach nicht kompilieren wollten (System Freeze) hab ich mir auch ein Binärpaket gewünscht. Letztendlich hab ich es mir dann auf meinem Laptop gebaut und läuft jetzt wunderbar. Ebenfalls habe ich angefangen von wichtigen und größeren Paketen binäre Pakete zu bauen und zu sichern.

```
quickpkg
```

 kann ich da nur empfehlen.

Und ich bin beim Suchen zum Thema Binärpaket auf dieses Projekt gestoßen http://chinstrap.alternating.net/

Könnte für den einen oder anderen interessant sein , ist aber wohl eine Vertrauensfrage ob man fremde binaries auf den Rechner läßt.

----------

## genstef

Das kommt unter anderem bei mir momentan beim täglichen emerge -uvaD world

```
[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-5 [4]

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1 [3.4.0] +arts +crypt -debug -gnokii +kdeenablefinal -pda +xinerama 11,079 kB

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdegames-3.4.1 [3.4.0] +arts -debug +kdeenablefinal +xinerama

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.1 [3.4.0] +arts +crypt -debug +kdeenablefinal -snmp +xinerama

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1 [3.4.0] +arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kig-scripting +xinerama

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.1 [3.4.0] +arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -rdesktop -slp +ssl +wifi +xinerama

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdetoys-3.4.1 [3.4.0] +arts -debug +kdeenablefinal +xinerama

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdewebdev-3.4.1 [3.4.0] +arts -debug -doc +kdeenablefinal -tidy +xinerama 5,826 kB

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4.1 [3.4.0] +arts -debug +kdeenablefinal +xinerama

[ebuild  N   ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4.1 +arts -berkdb -debug +kdeenablefinal +sdl +xinerama +xmms 1,588 kB

[ebuild    U ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r4 [3.3.4-r3] +cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird +gif -immqt -immqt-bc +ipv6 +mysql -nas -odbc +opengl -postgres +sqlite +xinerama +zlib

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/arts-3.4.1 [3.4.0] +alsa +arts +artswrappersuid -debug -esd -hardened -jack +kdeenablefinal* +mp3 +vorbis* +xinerama

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.1 [3.4.0-r2] +alsa +arts +cups -debug -doc -jpeg2k +kdeenablefinal -kerberos -openexr +spell +ssl +tiff +xinerama -zeroconf*

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1 [3.4.0-r1] +arts +cups -debug +hal -ieee1394 +java +kdeenablefinal -ldap +lm_sensors -logitech-mouse +opengl +pam +samba +ssl +xinerama

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4.1 [3.4.0] +arts -debug +kdeenablefinal +opengl +xinerama -xscreensaver

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.1 [3.4.0] +arts -debug -gphoto2 +imlib +kdeenablefinal -nodrm +opengl -povray +scanner -tetex +xinerama

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.1 [3.4.0] +alsa +arts -audiofile -debug -encode -flac -gstreamer -jack +kdeenablefinal +mp3 -speex -theora +vorbis* +xine +xinerama 5,417 kB

[ebuild  N   ] kde-base/kde-3.4.1 -accessibility
```

Ich kompiliere das vorerst nicht, weil die zu erwartenden Verbesserungen keinen mehrtägigen compile-marathon meinerseits rechfertigen. Da mein Rechner in der Regel nur an ist wenn ich davor sitze und der Lüfter auch hochtouren dreht, wenns ans compilieren geht, wäre ich sehr dankbar über binäre Pakete.

Wenn hier jemand KDE-Pakete hat, die auf einem Pentium 4 laufen, bitte quickpkg und ab auf einen ftp-Server  :Smile: 

Ich denke an einem binären KDE hätten sehr viele Leute Interesse, bei andere große Pakete (openoffice-bin, mozilla-firefox-bin) werden die binären ja auch oft genommen, und leider gibt es bei kde kein solches binary-adequat im portage ..

----------

## Sonic Lux

Ja es ist ja auch die Rede von großen Paketen.

Welche Use Flags wären der Quasi Standard für KDE ?

Oder ist es besser gleich möglist viele USE Flags mit einzubauen?

Architekturen kann man für den Anfang auch x86 ohne weitere Optimierung nehmen  :Wink: 

Ich schau mir das quickpkg mal an, mal sehen was sich da machen lässt.

Freut mich aber das es doch Interesse gibt. Reicht ja wirklich wenn es für KDE/Gnome/OpenOffice binarys gibt (für den Anfang).

Ich meld mich später nochmal ...  :Cool: 

Sonic

----------

## slick

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Ich denke es wäre sicher eine sehr willkommende Ergänzung. Jeder von uns möchte doch auch mal wieder ein Linux in 20 Minuten installieren, oder? 

 

Eine Alternative wäre dann ein Stage4 - welches quasi nur als "Image" drüber gespielt wird. Somit sind 20 Minuten zwar knapp, aber machbar... 

- Standardsystem erstellen (i686) + KDE + Openoffice.org + Tools

- in Stage4 packen

- zum Download anbieten

So etwas will aber gepflegt sein, aber für die "schnelle" gentoo-Installation für noops meines Erachtens sogar besser geeignet als Binär-Pakete...  :Wink:  Ein gepflegtes i686-Stage4-Komplettsystem hätte bestimmt gute Download-Raten  :Wink: 

----------

## z4Rilla

 *z4Rilla wrote:*   

> denkbar wäre vielleicht auch eine eigende stage mit vorkompilierten, vorinstalliertem gnome/kde oder xfce4.
> 
> Evt. noch mit einfachen Konfigurationstools *duck* ausgestattet, würde das den Einstieg für Neulinge erheblich vereinfachen.

 

----------

## genstef

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Hilefoks wrote:*   Ich denke es wäre sicher eine sehr willkommende Ergänzung. Jeder von uns möchte doch auch mal wieder ein Linux in 20 Minuten installieren, oder?  
> 
> Eine Alternative wäre dann ein Stage4 - welches quasi nur als "Image" drüber gespielt wird. Somit sind 20 Minuten zwar knapp, aber machbar... 
> 
> - Standardsystem erstellen (i686) + KDE + Openoffice.org + Tools
> ...

 

http://kanotix.org/

macht sowas auf debian-Basis, der Clue ist jedoch, dass alles auf einer CD ist, so dass man es direkt von dort starten und rüberkopieren kann. Ein stage4 mit live-ausprobier-Funktion. Na, will jemand sowas für gentoo machen?  :Smile: 

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

eine Stage4 hat was - und wird auch von vielen benutzt (auch von mir). Aber das betrachte ich nur als einen, wenn auch funktionierenden, schlechten Hack. Was mir im Sinn ist ist dies:

Man erweitert emerge um die Fähigkeit einen Binär-Portage zu nutzen. In der make.conf wird nun eine neue Option gebraucht die bestimmt ob nur binär, bevorzugt binär, nur normal oder auch gemischte Installationen zugelassen werden sollen und was passiert wenn USE oder C-Flags nicht stimmen. 

Mit diesem System wär dann eine Live-CD mit Installer nicht schwerer zu installieren als ein Debian-System. Man könnte aber nach der Installation leicht wieder Umstellen auf ein normales Gentoo oder auch bestimmte Programme wieder normal installieren. Wenn die Option in der make.conf allerdings auf only-binary steht dürften auch keine Updates angezeigt werden die nicht als binäre Pakete da sind..... oder nur solche wo ein Update wirklich wichtig ist.... und natürlich könnte man auch Gentoo weiterhin normal installieren und wenn man möchte später bestimmte Pakete als binary installieren.

Das Problem dabei ist allerdings das eben ein solches Binär-Archiv zusammengestellt und geflegt werden müsste, das das viel Speicherplatz braucht und eben auch sehr viel Rechenpaua. Auch Sicherheit ist dabei natürlich wichtig!

Und das besondere Problem ist dabei das es viele Entwickler benötigt die die Pakete pflegen!

Bitte versteht mich nicht Falsch! Ich betrachte dies als eine "willkommende Ergänzung". Und es würden sicher zunächst auch nur das Base-System und die großen Programme als Binär-Pakete vorhanden sein. Aber sollte sich soetwas Entwickeln und sich auch ein gutes Security-Team bilden könnte das u.U. sogar den "durchbruch" für Gentoo auf Servern bedeuten. Den dann hätten andere Distributionen wie vor allem Debian keinen Vorteil gegenüber Gentoo mehr!

Mfg Hilefoks

P.S: ich *duck* mich schonmal  :Wink: 

----------

## the-pugnacity

was ich mir wünschen würde währen binaries für i686 von den großen paketen wie gnome, xopenoffice, firefox ich nehme notfalls dafür auch die use flags kde mit aber immerhin hab ich es drauf. irgend wann bin ich es nämlich leid ständig meinen computer an zulassen nur weil wieder mal was großes auf die platte muss. klar man muss nicht jeden versionssprung mit machen aber das update auf gnome 2.10 währe schon toll. 

aber was verstehst du unter gut gepflegt??? jeder hat eigene vorlieben was die installierten programme betrifft.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *the-pugnacity wrote:*   

> aber was verstehst du unter gut gepflegt??? jeder hat eigene vorlieben was die installierten programme betrifft.

 

Ich denke dabei ja nicht an ein Stage4 Archiv - sondern an ein normales emergen von Programmen, - nur das diese eben auch in binärer Form vorhanden sind. Und daran das man festlegen kann ob man immer nur binäre Programme installieren möchte oder nicht.

Du stellst also z.B. in der make.conf ein das Portage dir immer nur binär-Pakete installieren soll. Und wenn du dann KDE möchtest sagst du "emerge kde" und Portage installiert dir die neuste binär-Version von KDE. 

"Gut gepfelgt" müssen allerdings eben diese Pakete sein. Sie müssen mit sinnvollen und einheitlichen USE und C-Flags übersetzt worden sein. Verstehst du?

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## psyqil

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Und daran das man festlegen kann ob man immer nur binäre Programme installieren möchte oder nicht.
> 
> Du stellst also z.B. in der make.conf ein das Portage dir immer nur binär-Pakete installieren soll. Und wenn du dann KDE möchtest sagst du "emerge kde" und Portage installiert dir die neuste binär-Version von KDE.

 Gibt's doch schon: *man emerge wrote:*   

>        --getbinpkg (-g)
> 
>               Using the server and location defined in PORTAGE_BINHOST (see make.conf(5)), portage will download the information from  each
> 
>               binary  package  found and it will use that information to help build the dependency list.  This option implies -k.  (Use -gK
> ...

 Außerdem kann man sich doch bei Project Chinstrap bedienen, das gibt's doch auch schon was länger...

----------

## Sonic Lux

Hi,

also ich finde eine Stage4 nicht sinnvoll zum vertreib als DownloadVersion.

Es ist ja im Grunde nur ein dummes tar image vom eigenen System. Kernel ist nur für diese Maschiene zugeschnitten...

Da nütz auch eine i686 Kompilierung der Programme nix daran.

Ich habe spider von dem projekt mal gefagt ob er Hilfe benötigt, eventuell kann man gewissen teile verändern bzw ergänzen.

Wenn es ein projekt gibt dann braucht man nicht ein neues Projekt starten, es sei den dem andere mag nicht geholfen werden  :Razz: 

Wichtig wäre das wir alle benötigten Features mal sammeln und dann überdenken ob es möglich ist.

( Die Idee mit der Knoppix änlichen Live CD werde ich mir wohl mal annehmen  :Cool:   )

----------

## _hephaistos_

anlässlich von: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2527379.html

ein kleiner einschub:

http://gentoo.phaseburn.net/

aber allzu aktuell sind die pakete nicht  :Sad: 

hth,

ciao

----------

## Genone

Offiziell gibt es da nix (ausser GRP) und ist auch nix geplant, und dieser Zustand wird sich in absehbarer Zeit nicht ändern. Gibt allerdings diverse externe Projekte die sich daran versuchen (chinstrap, genux).

----------

